# Victoria is here !



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Welcome home, Victoria! Aww, bless her. It will take some time, but it looks like she's already looking to you for comfort and love  She is beautiful.


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm so glad you have her with you.

Refresh my memory...why is she going to go through her heat while in your care?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Beautiful Blue said:


> I'm so glad you have her with you.
> 
> Refresh my memory...why is she going to go through her heat while in your care?


I am a foster family for a show breeder. She is a canadian champion and she is to have one more litter (hopefully the last) before she gets spayed and becomes my dog.

This next heat she won't be bred, she's bred once every second heat.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh she is so pretty! Looks like she is going to do just fine!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

She is very pretty and it looks and sounds like things are off to a good start for all of you!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Yay, welcome home Victoria! She is just gorgeous, I'm sure she'll be settled in in no time.


----------



## Cricket78 (Aug 17, 2017)

What a stunning Chi, they are such great dogs


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Wonderful! Félicitations! May all continue to go very well. I hope Merlin continues to develop his new leadership skills.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Happy day, Dechi! Such a pretty Chihuahua, already a love interest for Merlin


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Mfmst said:


> Happy day, Dechi! Such a pretty Chihuahua, already a love interest for Merlin


Let's just say Merlin is just discovering a new side of himself, lol !


I weighed her tonight. She is chubby and needs to lose weight. Her ideal weight should be 5 1/4 - 5 1/2 lbs and she is almost 7 lbs ! With more exercise and less food, we should be there in 1-2 months.

I put her to bed in Merlin's room. Merlin's in his crate as usual, best way to make sure he doesn't bother her. She has a nice soft bed and blanket. I put the gate yp because she was kust following me around and wouldn't settle down. She just cried for a brief second. I told her to go to bed and she stopped. 

We might just have a very short night...


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

A peaceful evening to you - Victoria is beautiful and I am so glad that Merlin is showing off some of his skills that you have taught him. Sounds like Victoria is settling in  so happy for you!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope that you had a quiet night and that everyone had a good sleep.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

lily cd re said:


> I hope that you had a quiet night and that everyone had a good sleep.


Victoria did whine a little bit. When I went to bed and told her to go to bed, she stopped.

I have a feeling she didn't sleep much though. New surroundings and all. This morning she is resting on the sofa.

Her eyes are so sad. I feel bad for her. It's always hard to take an adult dog from their home. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

I hope you can find many fun things to do with her over the next few days...as well as lots of quiet love time.

Things she may never have had the chance to do in her former setting. 

I am thinking of Rio's experience again...he loved his humans and fellow dogs in that home but it was soooo restrictive, he was left alone a lot, he didn't get walked, or much of any exercise. Toys were hoarded by the Schnoodle. Etc. 

"My own toys? Room to run? I go in the car every day?" 

I know Victoria will come around and enjoy her time with you. 

If only she could know that she's going to have the best of both worlds.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Dechi
I think you will be surprised how quickly Victoria will adjust especially with the extra attention. Sage was 5 and was with 10 adult toy poodles, the breeder said she wanted a good home as with 10 you could not give them the attention needed. She followed me everywhere until about a month ago, and I have had her for a years. Now she will stay under the desk if I leave the office.

The good thing is she has Merlin to cuddle with if you are busy, or gone. When I got Cayenne she immediately would go lay beside Bella if I did not pick her up, and yet today, she has to be touching Bella if not in my lap (and I mean physically touching Bella).

When bring Sage home, she also panted setting on my friends lap, she was crate trained, and if I could not find her, she was inside her crate (her safe space). I should have left well enough alone, now she prefers the bed rather than the crate and will cry if I put her in it, beside my bed. 

I took her in the car the 2nd day and the other two, and from that time on she is ready to go, and gets excited when she sees my car keys, they all do. I would say in less than a week Sage had settled in totally. That is why I like older dogs.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Oh, she's sooo pretty!! Welcome home Victoria!! I'm so happy for all of you!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

She's such a beautiful little girl. as you know those first few days are hard as they adjust to their new home. But it sounds like her and Merlin are doing well together.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Thank you everyone !

Victoria is starting to feel more at home. This morning she ran like crazy outside and rolled in the grass. She had a pee and poop accident during the night, or last night, or early this morning, I don't know. She peed on the carpet, that's what looked and felt the most like a pipi pad. I threw it out. This was to be expected. She'll get the hang of it. If she has more accidents, maybe I'll put her in a crate like Merlin. Or maybe in the same crate as Merlin ? I don't know, I'll see how she does tonight.

Contrary to Tamara, she is a country girl ! She likes to get dirty and roll in the dirt... Tamara was very precious and avoided dirt and wet as much as possible. I have a feeling she's going to be a mischievous dog in a small package !

I still haven't found a treat she likes, so I can't start the formal training. She doesn't sit at all, like Tamara, it's like her legs don't bend...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

What kinds of treats have you tried? Maybe we can crowd source new ideas for you. I guess the criteria are: able to be broken or cut into tiny bits, easy and quick to chew and swallow, potentially something you won't mind putting in your pocket or your mouth.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Yay, Victoria's here!! She looks lovely. She might just need a little time to settle in before she'll take treats -- I know when Archie's stressed he won't take anything but freeze-dried raw and other really high-value things.


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

Dechi said:


> Thank you everyone !
> 
> Victoria is starting to feel more at home. This morning she ran like crazy outside and rolled in the grass. She had a pee and poop accident during the night, or last night, or early this morning, I don't know. She peed on the carpet, that's what looked and felt the most like a pipi pad. I threw it out. This was to be expected. She'll get the hang of it. If she has more accidents, maybe I'll put her in a crate like Merlin. Or maybe in the same crate as Merlin ? I don't know, I'll see how she does tonight.
> 
> ...


Oh, yes!! I think this little imp could get into some mischief.. Sizing things up for a while first.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

lily cd re said:


> What kinds of treats have you tried? Maybe we can crowd source new ideas for you. I guess the criteria are: able to be broken or cut into tiny bits, easy and quick to chew and swallow, potentially something you won't mind putting in your pocket or your mouth.


Yes, those criterias are perfect !

I've tried freeze dried beef, Ceasar treats and Milk bone (I know, all junk but Merlin doesn't like the healthy ones). Since I wrote this, she ate some milk bone chewy. Her breeder gave her dogs Temptations (for cats). She says it's small and isn't sticky so it's perfect for dog shows but I don't want to give my dogs cat food.

I think she is going to lose weight pretty fast. She follows me around everywhere, she runs a bit eith Merlin and we go for a walk when I physically can. She leaves kibbles at night so I'll give her a little less. Maybe she was used to people's food, who knows. 

She responds well to praise, which I really like. She gets sooo happy when I congratulate her foemdoing something good. Merlin is the same. I never use any treats with him, he just feels happy when he pleases me.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Aren't show dogs discouraged from sitting? She looks so mischievous and forgivable in that picture!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly is very picky about her treats and only likes ones that are not hard! I discovered these at Chewy's ...they are a really good bargain too cuz you can cut them up into pieces as small as you like.....I can cut each 6" piece into more than 20 training bits! It's a 1.5lb jar!
Molly likes the Turkey best with the Salmon coming at a close second......grainless, no corn, wheat or soy! Made in the USA! VERY inexpensive too!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Mfmst said:


> Aren't show dogs discouraged from sitting? She looks so mischievous and forgivable in that picture!


Yes, probably ! I managed to make her sit tonight. She's starting to get the hang of it.

My biggest challenge right now is that she is afraid of the dark. So she won't do her business before going to bed at 9 pm. We tried 3 times, to no avail. And since she's an adult, she can probably hold it for 12 hours or so.

I decided to put her in a crate. I slowly introduced her to it. She was reluctant to go in it and I was expecting screaming but she's quiet. She was getting anxious and pacing so I figured I had to make a decision for her and put her to bed in the crate.

When she starts whining, she'll wake me up and I will take her outside and hopefully she does what she needs to do.

Maybe I'll start walking her at night only, so she gets more comfortable. I thought I had seen every fear in the book with Merlin but I guess not...


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I just remembered when I got Babykins she wouldn't eat from a plate the first few days. I had to hand feed her. She also didn't know 'sit or lie down', as a dog trained for conformation she was trained to stand in a stacked position. 

I like to cut up strips of chicken or turkey and as I train I can use my fingers to pinch off small pieces. Same with hamburger - easy to break off tiny amounts for treats. I used to buy zukes mini treats and cut each treat in four which was a pain which is why I switched to meat. with small dogs it hard to find the right size treats.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Molly is very picky about her treats and only likes ones that are not hard! I discovered these at Chewy's ...they are a really good bargain too cuz you can cut them up into pieces as small as you like.....I can cut each 6" piece into more than 20 training bits! It's a 1.5lb jar!
> Molly likes the Turkey best with the Salmon coming at a close second......grainless, no corn, wheat or soy! Made in the USA! VERY inexpensive too!


I don't know if we have those in Canada but I'll look. They look perfect !


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Dechi said:


> I don't know if we have those in Canada but I'll look. They look perfect !


I searched for you ......Lei's Pet in Canada carries them! They are a distributor and their site has a 'store finder' could be a possibility for you!!!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I searched for you ......Lei's Pet in Canada carries them! They are a distributor and their site has a 'store finder' could be a possibility for you!!!


Thanks Molly, I'll check it out !

Victoria slept in her crate until morning, and never said a word.

I let her out and picked her up immediately to take her her outside, to prevent accidents on the way out. She peed after a little bit of coaxing. I didn't insist that she does number 2 and figured she would do it if need be.

We went back outside and she went in the bathroom and pooped ! This dog is the fastest pooper I've ever had. She's walking and all of a sudden she crouches and bang, it's over...

My mistake. Tomorrow we'll wait some more before going back inside.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

When she settles in a bit more you should put potty on command so you can make sure she empties before she comes back in the house. At least she went to the tile floor in the bathroom (hoping she didn't go on a rug there).

I am glad to hear she slept quietly through the night last night. Sounds like good progress.


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

Does little Merlin tend to do "his business" in one particular area? If you bring Victoria to that area she might get the idea. 

My dogs seemed to have a strong "away from where we play" instinct...the one more than the other. You might need to clean up her doo doo and put it outside where you want her to go. And then leave the area as is for a couple of days if you can, to reinforce it as the potty spot. 

This helped when we moved to a different house. "THIS is where I want you to go"


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

lily cd re said:


> When she settles in a bit more you should put potty on command so you can make sure she empties before she comes back in the house. At least she went to the tile floor in the bathroom (hoping she didn't go on a rug there).
> 
> I am glad to hear she slept quietly through the night last night. Sounds like good progress.


I started the potty command the first time I took her outside. Fortunately the rug was off the floor, or she would have done it there for sure.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Beautiful Blue said:


> Does little Merlin tend to do "his business" in one particular area? If you bring Victoria to that area she might get the idea.
> 
> My dogs seemed to have a strong "away from where we play" instinct...the one more than the other. You might need to clean up her doo doo and put it outside where you want her to go. And then leave the area as is for a couple of days if you can, to reinforce it as the potty spot.
> 
> This helped when we moved to a different house. "THIS is where I want you to go"


Merlin goes pretty much anywhere. She's done it 3-4 times outside. It's just that for now, she has to be there at the exact time or she won't particularly make an effort to hold it. She hasn't made that connection yet.

Taking her poop outside is a good idea, I didn't think of that. Maybe more poop will inspire her more...


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

Well....


Waiting for an update on that feisty little Victoria. :waiting:

How is she doing, Dechi? And how is Merlin adapting.


----------

